# Help with FreeBSD Seedbox Tutorial



## spaceranger (May 2, 2012)

*H*ello,

*C*an someone provide or link to a noob-friendly seedbox tutorial on freebsd FreeBSD, the only ones *I* come across are using yum and wget, and those commands are not avai*lable* in freeBSD FreeBSD.

[ Do *not* post questions in the HowTo forum! -- Mod. ]


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2012)

Seedbox tutorial... There's no seedbox in the ports. So you'll have to port it yourself. But if it's just bittorrents you're after you could install any one of the other bittorrent clients we have. Like net-p2p/transmission.

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## Abriel (May 3, 2012)

Maybe this
http://lifetimedev.blogspot.com/2011/02/freebsd-setup-seedbox-rtorrent.html


----------



## spaceranger (May 6, 2012)

*W*hat does it mean to install on from ports?


----------



## Lorem-Ipsum (May 6, 2012)

spaceranger said:
			
		

> *W*hat does it mean to install on from ports?



Before you use FreeBSD you really need to read the handbook here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/

It will answer most, if not all of your problems.


----------

